# Mola Mola



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

In addition to losing the monster Cobia on Saturday, I filmed this Mola Mola.





http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrJE-qqRrzw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Time Bandit (Apr 16, 2012)

That's awesome, man!! Something I'm sure few have ever and will ever see.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome man! Ive seen two whale sharks but never a sunfish! And DAMN that water was blue compared just a mile and half off where Doug and I fished Saturday.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

...


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I haven't seen one of those in many many years. The last one I saw was absolutely huge, had to be 2k, scratching itself on the side of our boat.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome video man. My friends saw the same one from the sportfishing boat 'Up to It'. I guess it was the same one or another one. It was the same day in the same area.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

We saw a huge sunfish off the Okaloosa Pier Saturday....and you're right, those things are HUGE!! Great video. Fish-On! GT :thumbup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Neat video. Best video of a mola I've ever seen.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Incredible!!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome! I am amazed by how many blue water fish you guys run into off of Navarre Beach.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Very cool! I have seen several here but not in the yak. I have seen a lot more in California than here close to shore.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

hideous...

...but an awesome sight, nonetheless. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

We should have filmed the tripletail as well. Pretty cool day on the water.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Very cool....thanks for sharing!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

That is wicked! I've never seen one up close like that. Pre-historic looking.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Really good footage! Nice video. I seen one last year fairly close to navarre pier in the yak, but it was smaller than that and it didn't let me get that close to it. I couldn't figure out what it was at the time.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

It's amazing what you guys run across out there. Every trip it's something different. Keep it coming because we are ENTHRALLED!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow. I had never heard of those. So cool. Navarre always seems to have variety. I read that they eat jellyfish...they're welcome to cruise on down to Johnsons Beach.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> It's amazing what you guys run across out there. Every trip it's something different. Keep it coming because we are ENTHRALLED!


Caught 6 species that day and saw 2 more we didn't catch. Always something interesting out here.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome video , thanks for sharing. 

Videos you guys make in gnral takes time and dedication...I appreciate all the footage you guys post. and as a side note (and FYI)...Im sure i've seen bft darting at high speeds through (under the pier) the pompano hole the other day....they are out there guys.

:thumbsup:


----------

